# Bachmann Peter Witt Power Trucks



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought a pair of these from the Bachmann spare parts and thought others would like to know more about them. I'm specifying measurements to the nearest millimeter using just a ruler. 
They seem fairly robust with metal casing and gears. Wheel diameter of 21mm. Axle spacing of 64mm running in brass bushes which is very similar spacing to a 1:20 shay, climax, freight truck etc.
The AristoCraft Center Cab power truck had a 60mm axle spacing being one of the smallest available.
Bachmann's Peter Witt Power Truck top is about 28mm above the rail head not counting the raised pivot pin which could be filed away and removed if need be. Wheels are held on by small 4mm hex head machine screws and the plastic centers are press fit on 4mm axles. Side frames are integral with the bottom cover plate and made from plastic. The wires to motor are orange and grey. To pick-ups red and black.
Ideal power truck where a low height is needed or need to keep same axle spacing as conventional freight trucks etc. It would be possible to fit different size wheels and/or side frames but some modification would be necessary.

$50 each but on sale this month with WAKE UP promotion code further 20% off. Limit 2 per order.



















Andrew


----------

